# Private pond or lake



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking for a few places to fish this coming year. Would pay if needed. Bank fishing guy, catch and release only. I live near Mansfield but would drive just about anywhere for a few hours of good fishing. Thanks Please email with any suggestions.. [email protected]


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

pm sent!!!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I drive up and down 71 from Mansfield to Cbus everyday, there about 4 or 5 nice looking ponds on both sides of 71 near the 36-37 exit. Does anyone know how I could get info on who owns these? Are they owned by state or individuals? any info would be great.. thx


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

googleearth the spots find who owns them ask for permisson maybe even offer to do some work for the acccess


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, I will try that!


----------

